
ActivPass: Your Daily Activity Is Your Password [pdf] - jonbaer
http://synrg.csl.illinois.edu/papers/activpass.pdf
======
marvel_boy
Newbie here. There is a prototype or probe of concept of ActivPass available?

~~~
jonbaer
Don't think so, at least nothing explored commercially outside of the paper,
the original article @ TechnologyReview ...
[http://www.technologyreview.com/news/536921/smartphone-
secre...](http://www.technologyreview.com/news/536921/smartphone-secrets-may-
be-better-than-a-password/)

